# Negative Scanner



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

After downloading several apps that make pictures look "vintage" I decided to dig out the old 35mm cam. It's an old Miranda. It takes great pictures even though one of the dials is busted and I can't change the shutter speed. Luckily it's set on a half decent setting (not sure which speed) and it takes great photos in good light.

Anyway, I want to buy a decent neg scanner. I know nothing about this stuff. Will $200-$300 do the trick? Any ideas?


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*neg scanner*

yep-give or take, I suppose.....
bear in mind that the less expensive scanners will do 35 mm negs and positives, maybe slides, but that's about all-and you'll have to load them in as a strip-no biggie, though

the software should let you do multiple pictures at once, then you can tweak ém one by one, at least I hope so.. more money will get you a bigger scan size, good for 4" by 5"
(Brownie) size negs and of course more resolution ( if you should need that)

That's all I really have on that--I used an old, old Epson 1200, and I had to do each neg
one at a time...luckily I had lots of time and patience....which you do need...

If you were concerned about space and wanted it 'quick n'dirty' i think Optex makes something up that alley, but if not-the usual makers of flatbed scanners will work fine

JOhn B


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

I've looked at it but not checked it out

Buy the Wolverine F2D200 35mm Film Scanner at TigerDirect.ca


----------

